# Snowboard Addict



## Sinistaar (Jan 23, 2015)

Hi there. 
As the title suggests, I was a heavy user of the site SnowboardAddicts.com, before it became a ghost town zombie site that kept sending me birthday wishes. 
I had a fixation with grey texts...don't know why.

Anyway, here now because /r/snowboarding was feeling a bit stale. I also thought I recognized some usernames from Snowboard addicts.

Well, whatever you do, don't break a leg.
Cheers.


----------



## FreshTracksNJ (Feb 3, 2015)

Hey! I just signed up for this site and saw your thread here. I was looking for SBA online what happened to it I was on it all the time back in the day then I kinda drifted off of it but I was sure it still had to be in operation. When did it get shut down?


----------



## shredFAND (Oct 2, 2012)

Snowboardaddicts.com seemed to go down last year around the end of summer. Some f*#ked up hacker did a number on it and it was never the same after that. Last few times I was on the site, before it went down, there didn't seem to be any "real boarders" posting anymore! Just a bunch of bs about buying different products that had nothing to do with snowboarding! Trolls?spam? I don't know. G said the site would be back, but I have no idea if that's true or not. I hope it's true. We'll see.


----------

